# Where to order Rythmik f12?



## jeffmule (Nov 13, 2011)

I called the number on Rythmik's site 5 times within 2 weeks, never answered. I called again 5 minutes ago and they still didn't answer. I even left a voicemail and my number last time and they haven't returned my call. What do I do? and where do I buy it from? Thanks


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Click on Buy It Now on the website or Ascend Acoustics is listed as their U.S. distributor.

http://www.ascendacoustics.com/


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Call or email Dina at Ascend Acoustics,
(949) 366-1455
[email protected]


----------



## jeffmule (Nov 13, 2011)

Is ascend acoustics a trustworthy site?

also, what is the difference between these two options?

http://www.rythmikaudio.com/F12.html

I have a Denon 2112, which F12 should i get? Don't have an amp and i wont be buying one either

A370PEQ3 amp (with both LFE and L&R inputs)

or
A370PEQ amp (with high pass filter RCA outputs)


Which do I need? They cost the same. Thanks.


----------



## templemaners (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes, Ascend Acoustics is a trustworthy site. I ordered my L/C/R speakers from them without issue, and they have a pretty nice sized following if you check some of the other forums.

I would get the PEQ3 amplifier with the F12.


----------



## jeffmule (Nov 13, 2011)

^Thanks you very much and thanks to the others as well 

I am coming from an 8" Klipsch sw 350 I hope the difference is huge. Thanks again!


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

> Is ascend acoustics a trustworthy site?


Yes, I just received a Rythmik F12 from Ascend Acoustics. Brian would not have chosen them as a partner if they weren't.



> also, what is the difference between these two options?
> A370PEQ3 amp (with both LFE and L&R inputs)
> or
> A370PEQ amp (with high pass filter RCA outputs)


Besides the Denon 2112, what other equipment will you be using? With the info you have provided I agree the A370PEQ3 would be the right choice.


----------



## jeffmule (Nov 13, 2011)

jackfish said:


> Yes, I just received a Rythmik F12 from Ascend Acoustics. Brian would not have chosen them as a partner if they weren't.
> 
> 
> Besides the Denon 2112, what other equipment will you be using? With the info you have provided I agree the A370PEQ3 would be the right choice.


Nothing really. I have will be using my ipod with lossless files and use the Denon's usb port that bypasses all of the ipod's processing to play music. I also am using Energy Rc-30s with the Rythmik.

Edit: I have been using a regular $5 red and white rca cable and using the LFE input on my Klipsch. Should I change anything for the Rythmik? Would buying a high quality dedicated subwoofer cable improve audio or is it snake oil like hdmi cables?


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

jeffmule said:


> Nothing really. I have will be using my ipod with lossless files and use the Denon's usb port that bypasses all of the ipod's processing to play music. I also am using Energy Rc-30s with the Rythmik.
> 
> Edit: I have been using a regular $5 red and white rca cable and using the LFE input on my Klipsch. Should I change anything for the Rythmik? Would buying a high quality dedicated subwoofer cable improve audio or is it snake oil like hdmi cables?


Snake oil... mostly. You could spend another $5 (incl shipping) to get a proper "digital coax" sub cable from Monoprice if it's a long run. For short runs pretty much anything will work, though.


----------

